# Contest Poster I designed but *also* a contest for artists if you're interested



## KittenFaces

I made this poster! I don't usually do graphic kinda stuff, so it was fun to try out.

Also, there are cash prizes if anyone is interested in getting in on it. It's crypto, but all convertible to USD.

If this would be better posted in a different section please let me know.


----------



## Lesagerc

Quite an exciting poster, but what about the shadows in the picture? Why are they so rude and rather unpleasant to look at? In what program did you develop this poster? It seems to me that even in the most straightforward application like proposal maker, you can do the work a little more neatly and stylishly. The idea of the poster is not bad, but the combination of colors is very gloomy, and shadows create an unsightly impression. I don't want to look at your poster, much less read what is written. And this blue is too much of it, and it's too bright. Try to do this job with a different color combination and shadow treatment.


----------

